# Does anyone here use Terrafin?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

In Washington and Oregon the guys chasing albacore subscribe to http://terrafin.com/ and check the SST's and chlorophyl levels to know where the temp breaks are and where blue water is. Of course offshore fishing there is a little different from here. I was wondering if people here did that or if the location of the blue water was consistent enough that people targeted specific locations instead (such as the nipple, the edge, etc.)

I ask because my boat being only 20 feet, there can be a big difference between 15 miles out and 25 miles out. The other day I probably could have been out 30+ miles, but that's very unusual.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, either Hiltons or the Bluewater Supermap on www.floridaoffshore.com.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*terrafin*

their are several options with hilton being the best IMO but you can also try rip charts, GEO nav or Blue water super maps all of which will work and yes it is very helpful. the GOm has alot of water clarity issues in the summer due to the Missippi river run off and these charts will help you avoid the dirtest of the water. The only other thing you may find different than at home the GOM turns itself over kind of like a large lake so dont just clue in on static current such as the loop current etc. Altemitry is a very useful tool down here


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

we use ripcharts for our data, alot of guys use hiltons. if you're range is less than 30 miles i wouldn't bother with a paid site. I used floridaoffshore.com. If you're wanting to troll for pelagics the most important for you is if the blue water is pushing up at the edge. you'll definitely catch fish inshore from there especially in the fall, but it can be tough.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use both Terrafin and Hilton's. They both have certain differences in their charts that I like to cross reference. Terrafin doesn't break things down quite the way Hilton's does, but if you know how to read them then that doesn't matter.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ripcharts, Hiltons and Roffers.....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Like Chris I use both Terrafin and Hilton's, Terrafin is cheap enough I keep it for their different perspective, but between the two Hilton's has sig. more info. If I had to have only one it would def. be Hilton's.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys.


----------

